# Hopper tips and tricks FEST



## TORONTO (Mar 11, 2005)

im wondering what everyones tricks are that they use on their daily driven street hoppers... like adding extra bolts in certain spots, tightening certain things, where and where not to add locktite.. like all the things that are expected or unexpected that can be taken care of in advance, in order 2 have a reliable and safe street car.... share ur knowledge :biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

its all ball bearings now a days.....


----------



## T BONE (Feb 2, 2002)




----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Make sure your powerball covers are tight..... I pop one off Father's day at the Together picnic messing around....


----------



## TORONTO (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin+Jun 17 2008, 11:56 AM~10888033-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

im curious on how this will go ..everyones swears by there way but they all get the same results..think about that to start..oh yea watch a tractor pull that will explain alot seriously... :biggrin:


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

im curious on how this will go ..everyones swears by there way but they all get the same results..think about that to start..oh yea watch a tractor pull that will explain alot seriously... :biggrin:


----------



## TORONTO (Mar 11, 2005)

ya but im talking about tips and tricks to keep the car from falling apart on the street while ur hopping it, because we all know how much a hopper can loosen things up... and when ur on the highway, u cant have loose parts on ur ride.... id like to see people post their info that way we can keep our cars and others cars safer and lasting longer....


----------



## SupremeAir (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowrider_cutlass_@Jun 17 2008, 10:07 AM~10888118
> *ya but im talking about tips and tricks to keep the car from falling apart on the street while ur hopping it, because we all know how much a hopper can loosen  things up... and when ur on the highway, u cant have loose parts on ur ride.... id like to see people post their info that way we can keep our cars and others cars safer and lasting longer....
> *


Dont try and hop over 40" if you dont have a full frame :0


----------



## SIK_9D1 (Sep 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SupremeAir_@Jun 17 2008, 10:20 AM~10888219
> *Dont try and hop over 40" if you dont have a full frame :0
> *


 :thumbsup: No doubt! Unless you want a busted frame.


----------



## texican (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIK_9D1_@Jun 17 2008, 01:25 PM~10888258
> *:thumbsup:  No doubt! Unless you want a busted frame.
> *




:thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

I DONT OWN A HOPPER RIGHT NOW JUST STREET RIDERS AND A FULL SHOW CAR BUT ME AND MY HOMEBOI BUILD THEM FOR OTHER MOSTLY STREET HOPPERS 40 INCHES OR A LIL UNDER CAUSE NOBODY HAS CHIPS RIGHT NOW FOR A FULL FRAME WRAP BUT MY ADVICE IS BUILD IT RIGHT THE FIRST TIME REINFORCE ALL UR ACHES FRONT AND BACK EXTEND UR A ARM REINFORCE UR TRAILING ARMS PUT ALL NEW NUTS AND BOLTS ON BUMPERS AND PANELS THAT MIGHT GET LOOSE OR FALL OFF!  MAKE SURE MOTOTR MOUNTS ARE GOOD
AND TO 2ND THE MOTION SOMEONE SAID EARLIER IF YOU DONT HAVE A FULL FRAME WRAP DONNNNNNTTTTTTTTTTTTTT HOP OVER 40 INCES OR YOU WILL REGRET IT LATER  OTHER THAN THAT DONT BUY A BONDO BUCKET CAUSE HOPPING WILL MAKE UR BONDO CRACK TRY TO BUY A SOLID CAR AND DO IT UP RIGHT THE FIRST TIME AND IF YOU DONT MIND ME SAYING THIS GUYS AFRO AMERICAN ENGINERING(AKA NUCCA RIGGING WILL COST U TONS OF MONEY)
SO TAKE NOTES CAUSE I LEARNED THE HARD WAY


----------



## SupremeAir (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Jun 17 2008, 11:18 AM~10888665
> *I DONT OWN A HOPPER RIGHT NOW JUST STREET RIDERS AND A FULL SHOW CAR BUT ME AND MY HOMEBOI BUILD THEM FOR OTHER MOSTLY STREET HOPPERS 40 INCHES OR A LIL UNDER CAUSE NOBODY HAS CHIPS RIGHT NOW FOR A FULL FRAME WRAP BUT MY ADVICE IS BUILD IT RIGHT THE FIRST TIME REINFORCE ALL UR ACHES FRONT AND BACK EXTEND UR A ARM REINFORCE UR TRAILING ARMS PUT ALL NEW NUTS AND BOLTS ON BUMPERS AND PANELS THAT MIGHT GET LOOSE OR FALL OFF!  MAKE SURE MOTOTR MOUNTS ARE GOOD
> AND TO 2ND THE MOTION SOMEONE SAID EARLIER IF YOU DONT HAVE A FULL FRAME WRAP DONNNNNNTTTTTTTTTTTTTT HOP OVER 40 INCES OR YOU WILL REGRET IT LATER   OTHER THAN THAT DONT BUY A BONDO BUCKET CAUSE HOPPING WILL MAKE UR BONDO CRACK TRY TO BUY A SOLID CAR AND DO IT UP RIGHT THE FIRST TIME AND IF YOU DONT MIND ME SAYING THIS GUYS AFRO AMERICAN ENGINERING(AKA NUCCA RIGGING WILL COST U TONS OF MONEY)
> SO TAKE NOTES CAUSE I LEARNED THE HARD WAY
> *


Ive seen so many clean ass g- body f up beacause fool just wanna bang em with no reinforcements :angry:


----------



## TORONTO (Mar 11, 2005)

yea ive learned the hard way too by fucking up my frame from before... thats why i got a wrapped one just now gettin on the car


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by T BONE_@Jun 17 2008, 01:02 PM~10888079
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by REALTALK_@Jun 17 2008, 05:10 PM~10890380
> *:0  :0
> *


what am i missing in those pictures? i dont get it :dunno:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@Jun 17 2008, 04:49 PM~10891123
> *what am i missing in those pictures?  i dont get it  :dunno:
> *


Weight!!!!!


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

I double nut my Aarms


----------



## wayne64ss (Nov 12, 2002)

yea definitely double nut the ball joints too, the threads on a castle nut are too weak to sustain the pressure if a chain breaks. also check your upper a-arm cross bar nuts frequently (like every trip) they come loose alot.


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@Jun 17 2008, 07:49 PM~10891123
> *what am i missing in those pictures?  i dont get it  :dunno:
> *


NUHH UH.........YOU KNOW ALL ABOUT THE LEAD! :scrutinize:


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Jun 17 2008, 06:58 PM~10891179
> *Weight!!!!!
> *


why, hell yea.............. i get it now. not sure how i missed that, had a stoner moment


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jun 17 2008, 07:31 PM~10891381
> *NUHH UH.........YOU KNOW ALL ABOUT THE LEAD! :scrutinize:
> *



yea, i use it to make the hammers for my knock offs


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@Jun 17 2008, 08:46 PM~10891489
> *yea, i use it to make the hammers for my knock offs
> *


YEAH AND LICKED EM LIKE LOLLIE POPS :twak: :twak:


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

why not put loc tite on everything?

the best tip anyone can take is look under your car often. just check things out. you will learn alot and save some headaches by never assuming your car is fine. when u know how much oil is on each cylinder shaft, know where stress cracks in the paint are, where those chunks of bushing are fallin from,etc, you going to have a lot more enjoyable, safer car down the road.


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Jun 17 2008, 09:57 PM~10891936
> *why not put loc tite on everything?
> 
> the best tip anyone can take is look under your car often. just check things out. you will learn alot and save some headaches by never assuming your car is fine.  when u know how much oil is on each cylinder shaft, know where stress cracks in the paint are, where those chunks of bushing are fallin from,etc, you going to have a lot more enjoyable, safer car down the road.
> *


I ALWAYS ASSUME MY CARS ARE BROKE AND IT MAKES PARANOID TO HIT A SWITCH......


----------



## 83caddyhopper (Jan 26, 2005)

I have always said to myself, if its suppose to be a hopper then hop tha mothafucka dont be scared, if it breaks then fix it. learn as you go., Mine is far from a big hopper, but it does hop some and I aint affraid to hit a switch. if it breaks then I did something wrong, just gotta do it over till its right.


----------



## TORONTO (Mar 11, 2005)

some really good info so far ... keep it comin :biggrin:


----------



## TORONTO (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Jun 17 2008, 08:57 PM~10891936
> *why not put loc tite on everything?
> 
> the best tip anyone can take is look under your car often. just check things out. you will learn alot and save some headaches by never assuming your car is fine.  when u know how much oil is on each cylinder shaft, know where stress cracks in the paint are, where those chunks of bushing are fallin from,etc, you going to have a lot more enjoyable, safer car down the road.
> *



yea thats a good question... would it be useful?


----------



## Lights Out (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Jun 17 2008, 07:57 PM~10891936
> *the best tip anyone can take is look under your car often. just check things out. you will learn alot and save some headaches by never assuming your car is fine.  when u know how much oil is on each cylinder shaft, know where stress cracks in the paint are, where those chunks of bushing are fallin from,etc, you going to have a lot more enjoyable, safer car down the road.
> *


x2


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

allways allways... hit the swicth right


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

NO HALF ASSING


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

im no hopper...but.. check all your battery cables after you charge them
:banghead: i arked a terminal


----------



## maniak2005 (Mar 13, 2005)

i see you. if you build it, you will have FUN. lol


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by T BONE_@Jun 17 2008, 11:02 AM~10888079
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Lead Lego's ...Thats cool... I can find any of that shit, L.A got it all. :cheesy:


----------



## lil6yplayboy (Nov 16, 2001)

Think twice before chippin on the highway for the camera.... hno:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lil6yplayboy_@Jun 27 2009, 09:13 PM~14317620
> *Think twice before chippin on the highway for the camera.... hno:
> *


Big fish vol 34. big body hopping on the express way and almost dumps it....It's ice skating with tires


----------



## CP (Aug 9, 2001)

Secret #1:
Figure out how much you can spend on batteries.

#2:
Multiply the figure from #1 x2

#3:
Buy expensive batteries

#4
repeat steps 1, 2 and 3 every year.


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CP_@Jun 27 2009, 09:58 PM~14317910
> *Secret #1:
> Figure out how much you can spend on batteries.
> 
> ...


Now I know why you got outta hopping,,,, I hate to buy new batts every other year!!!!! yet alone evry year...Fuck that, and I get good deals....


----------



## CP (Aug 9, 2001)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jun 28 2009, 04:04 AM~14317945
> *Now I know why you got outta hopping,,,, I hate to buy new batts every other year!!!!! yet alone evry year...Fuck that, and I get good deals....
> *


Who said I got outta hopping?


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CP_@Jun 27 2009, 10:04 PM~14317951
> *Who said I got outta hopping?
> *


O.K slowed down on hopping...you know what I meant....I would hate to spend 1000 on batteries each year too..... You might even pay more???? ours are like 82 each,and I get pallets


----------



## CP (Aug 9, 2001)

It's only money, right?


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CP_@Jun 27 2009, 10:36 PM~14318231
> *It's only money, right?
> *


Well if you got it like that, Loan me 1,000,000 for say like a year :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

check ground and all cable connections...double nut the balljoints...i liquid electrical tape and high temp silicone my motors..also important to check ur suspension bolts...ive found the bolts on my pumpkin holding the uppers traling arms have come loose a few times on me..definately use lock washers on them...also look at ur cylinder shafts when the cars lifted up, if u see a good amount of oil residue on the shafts that an indication although they are holding pressure still, that the seals are getting ready to go out...theres a few of my tips


----------



## CHENTEX3 (Aug 31, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Unity_Jon (Oct 9, 2002)

use a torque wrench set at the correct torque and dont forget the washers and sprung washers where needed....


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by T BONE_@Jun 17 2008, 10:02 AM~10888079
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SupremeAir_@Jun 17 2008, 11:37 AM~10888814
> *Ive seen so many clean ass g- body f up beacause fool just wanna bang em with no reinforcements :angry:
> *



:yessad: :rant:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Jun 17 2008, 05:03 PM~10891222
> *I double nut my Aarms
> *



mine


----------



## ($El chamuko$) (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Jun 30 2009, 10:51 AM~14339384
> *mine
> 
> 
> ...


*i only see one nut on the upper ball joint...* :0


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by el chamuco_@Jun 30 2009, 08:54 AM~14339412
> *i only see one nut on the upper ball joint... :0
> *



im working on it :biggrin:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

the top should be fine as the lowers are chained so the chain is going to see more load than the upper nutt i would still double them up just to be safe :biggrin:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Jun 30 2009, 09:06 AM~14339527
> *the top should be fine as the lowers are chained so the chain is going to see more load than the upper nutt i would still double them up just to be safe  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## G-OD BODY (May 9, 2009)

I like this topic


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

I know this isn't really what you're thinking, but the #1 best improvement you can make (hands down) is an Adex. I thought people were full of shit till I got one. You have so much more control over the car it's crazy. I recently rode in a car with oil systems on the front, I never hit the switch, but even from the passenger seat I could feel the dump sort of "hesitate" for lack of a better word. It's SOO much easier to stop the car from bottoming out with the Adex.


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Jun 30 2009, 08:51 AM~14339384
> *mine
> 
> 
> ...


just a ?
wouldnt the chain work better in front of the arm to keep the arm from twisting forward :biggrin:


----------



## CP (Aug 9, 2001)

> _Originally posted by keebs62_@Jun 30 2009, 10:55 PM~14343226
> *just a ?
> wouldnt the chain work better in front of the arm to keep the arm from twisting forward  :biggrin:
> *


I thought that too. I had a 64 we hopped for a while, the chain in front of the arm bent the front leg of the frame down!


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by keebs62_@Jun 30 2009, 03:55 PM~14343226
> *just a ?
> wouldnt the chain work better in front of the arm to keep the arm from twisting forward  :biggrin:
> *



it doesnt twist it the way its mounted it only pulls up on it with a PITBULL frame and PITBULL uppers and lowers ill be iight


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

check in on your pumps as far as ground goes,,,they come loose ever often


----------



## G-OD BODY (May 9, 2009)

TTFT


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

PIVOT POINT CORRECT IS A BIG HELP!!!!!!

Or run your solenoids in line between your batteries so they see a lower voltage say from your 3rd battery (36 volts) from the positive than through them to the next negative online and than your last positive in series to the motor so your motor is seeing whatever voltage EX 8 battery (96 volts) but your solenoids are not!

OH YEAH HOP IN NEUTRAL UNLESS U R GAS HOPPING

TAP SWITCH FOR MOTOR, HOLD DOWN FOR DUMP


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jun 27 2009, 09:39 PM~14318254
> *Well if you got it like that, Loan me 1,000,000 for say like a year :biggrin:
> *



1,000,000 :0 lead prices must of went up out there :biggrin: whats sup ron


----------



## TORONTO (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pinche chico_@Jul 1 2009, 12:07 PM~14351026
> *check in on your pumps as far as ground goes,,,they come loose ever often
> *


actually i just noticed yesterday that one of my rear pumps was a bit loose....




another good tip i just learned about from tlaking with a guy who builds race motors and shit like that... 
on a hopper, the oil pickup tube should be tack welded to prevent it from being knocked loose while hopping.... obviously no oil in an engine, you kno what happens :biggrin:


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

PAY THE EXTRA FOR GROUP 31s that have 1000 cranking amps!


----------



## CHENTEX3 (Aug 31, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigNasty85Regal_@Jul 2 2009, 05:30 PM~14365836
> *PAY THE EXTRA FOR GROUP 31s that have 1000 cranking amps!
> *


 we get 1300cca :0


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by One Luv_@Jul 2 2009, 05:03 PM~14366067
> *we get 1300cca :0
> *


GAWD DIZZAM THEM BAD BOYS PUSH OUT SOME POWER MUST BE HOTT


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

IF U CANT HIT THE SWITCH PLEASE LET SOMEONE WHO KNOWS HOW TO DO IT FOR U. Aint nothing worse than seeing a switch retarded fool mess his shit up when all u needed to do was hand the switch over to someone who can hit it right!

REMEMBER THERE IS PLENTY OF WAYS TO HIDE WEIGHT IF CARS THAT ARE WEIGHTED CAN PASS INSPECTIONS AT LOWRIDER MAGAZINE SHOWS AND THEY "FLOAT"


----------

